
Eighth grader designs standardized test that slams standardized tests - ColinWright
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2013/04/17/eighth-grader-designs-standardized-test-that-slams-standardized-tests/
======
pbhjpbhj
Apropos of nothing the error "because because" would normally be spotted by a
spell checker, so don't Washington Post use one? Press standards, yada yada
...

